# Another Chariot Enters the Race



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

After 6 months of work, here is my finished Chariot. I made some modifications, but for the most part, it is out of the box. The biggest change I made was new treads. Each link was hand made. I prepared the tires by wrapping them with a few layers of tape and sealed them with 3 coats of superglue. The same was done to the hubs before the tires were put on. I hope this holds off the problem with the vinyl! I made new dashboard graphics, and added a radar scope to the scanner. I also put some texturing down on the floor. Last, I modified the radar dish, using an old Easter egg, and added screen mesh to the luggage rack and the air intakes.

Thanks to all who built before, I hope you don't mind if I used some of your ideas to modify my kit.

Hope you like it.

Ron


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

More Photos

Ron


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ron,
Your chariot looks great!
Thanks for posting the pics

Dave


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice, I like the treads!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Veeeery Nice!

Ditto on the treads, that must have taken a lot of work!

your figures are mighty nice, too. they really complete the setting


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*How?*



RSN said:


> ...The biggest change I made was new treads. Each link was hand made.


Can you give details on how you made them?

Looks better than the real treads!!:woohoo:

Mark D


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! This is great work!! I need to get this kit- I want to make a diorama with a 16" Cyclops model kit that Resin From the Grave has! Then I need to get the Robinsons!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It took a while, and I still got the length wrong by three teeth. I made a template full size on the computer using the vinyl treads in the kit (I forgot to account for stretching, hence coming up short!). I used 1.5mm square rod for the teeth, this would allow them to fit in the kits gear drive grooves. 80+ teeth were cut to width for each tread. Then, the small angled "peaks" were all trimmed, again 80+ for each side, then glued in place. Four strips of .002 sheet styrene were then cut a little longer than needed and placed on the template with double sided tape. Each link was then glued in place, aligned with the template below. Once the glue dried the semi-completed tread was removed from the template, flipped over, and the 160+ guide teeth were glued to the inside. One last step before painting is to add the "paddle" on every 5 or 6 links using .002 sheet. Repeat this for the other side and you are ready for paint!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*Wow!*

Great job and the treads are simply outstanding!

Jim


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your Chariot looks great, Ron. Thats what I like about this place - You read some tips from other modelers, applied them, and shared your own tips with everyone. A great example of what a modeling community should be! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RSN said:


> It took a while, and I still got the length wrong by three teeth. I made a template full size on the computer using the vinyl treads in the kit (I forgot to account for stretching, hence coming up short!). I used 1.5mm square rod for the teeth, this would allow them to fit in the kits gear drive grooves. 80+ teeth were cut to width for each tread. Then, the small angled "peaks" were all trimmed, again 80+ for each side, then glued in place. Four strips of .002 sheet styrene were then cut a little longer than needed and placed on the template with double sided tape. Each link was then glued in place, aligned with the template below. Once the glue dried the semi-completed tread was removed from the template, flipped over, and the 160+ guide teeth were glued to the inside. One last step before painting is to add the "paddle" on every 5 or 6 links using .002 sheet. Repeat this for the other side and you are ready for paint!


The whole build is just beautiful.......:thumbsup: The treads are fantastic.
Very nice work.......


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I just completed one of these (VERY stock) and am duly impressed with the job you did on yours. Very nice, sir!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great job, Ron!

The treads are a fantastic addition.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

She looks fantastic Ron :thumbsup: And those treads :thumbsup:

All up a top effort mate.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is truly a chariot of the gods!!! 

I like your scratchbuilt treads--they add one heck of a lot of authenticity to the kit.:thumbsup:

What color did you use for the red/orange?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That is truly a chariot of the gods!!!
> 
> I like your scratchbuilt treads--they add one heck of a lot of authenticity to the kit.:thumbsup:
> 
> What color did you use for the red/orange?


Thanks for all the kind words from everyone. I used Testors Competition Orange 1628. It is not as orange as some, but of all the tests I made, it made the kit look less toy-like. One last detail I forgot to mention is, I made a track for the top dome to slide on so it could open and close. It is in various positions if you look at the photos I posted above.

Ron


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Any plans on producing those tracks? he he he. I sure like your's better than I like mines. he he he


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't think of a way to mass produce them from a master. What makes them work so well is that they are all styrene and paint up great. I ran into a problem with cracking as I wrapped them around the rear gear, but was able to repair them. If I went any thicker on belts they would not bend around the wheels as well, any thinner and the joint between the links and the belt would be too weak. If anyone has a suggestion as to how they can be reproduced, I would gladly give it a try!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic job Ron. I bookmarked this thread on my favorits to take tips when I build mine. Thanks.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Fantastic job Ron. I bookmarked this thread on my favorits to take tips when I build mine. Thanks.


Wow, thank you. If I can be of any more help with your build, just ask! It is a fun kit.

Ron


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic work RSN, Very clean build.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Really nice sanitary build! Man, the work on those treads is most impressive! Paintwork looks very crisp too! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job, especially on the threads. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

